# Miracle Tear Stain Remover?



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Just wanted to share with you an email I received today from one of my vendors:

Dear Retailers:

I wanted to share with all of you one of the most amazing products I have tried on the market today. Anyone who has a dog or cat with tear stain problems must know what I am talking about. I have tried just about everything and can attest that Angel Eyes really works! My Maltese has been using this for only 4 days now and the tear stains are going away! I have used so many products, I was very skeptical, but now I am amazed! And how about ease of use! All you do is put it in their food 1x day! Hey, anyone can keep up with that! Master Chandon Chim-Chim Waffle Tush is such a pick eater, but he loves this! 

For further information on this amazing product, please visit http://www.angelseyesonline.com <http://www.angelseyesonline.com/> or contact Linda directly at [email protected] 

Regards,
**********


I am in no way affiliated with angel eyes but with those who have bad tear stains, you might be interested. I just ordered some so we will see how it goes. Maya's stains have been pretty bad.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">wow that sounds like it really works. Has anyone tried it yet? I use eye envy on Peahes and it keeps her face tear stain free but you do have to keep using it forever or it will return







sucks.</span>


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I work for a Maltese handler and if anyone knew of a quick fix for tear stains I would think it would be her. Tear stains happens in the best of the best malts. We dont have a miracle cure just bleach before show and deep conditioner. Yes there are supplements we give to help. However there are a few malts who still have some of the worst staining I have seen no matter how many sup we give them. I have given up on finding the perfect product. I see tear stain removal in malts like weight loss for people; Its a great way for people to make some money. 

Please tell me if you do have sucess with this product.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Did it work?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> BRAND NAME: TYLAN
> 
> AVAILABLE IN
> ORAL POWDER or
> ...


I'd rather just deal with Massimo's staining than feed him unnecessary antibiotics or supplements....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I use an antibiotic occasionally because Pico gets red crusty build up that gets worse and worse no matter how much I clean and dry his face. It clears this up for about 6-8 months after treatment.

My groomer suggested Bausch & Lomb Opcon-A eye allergy drops so I am trying those. It seems the tearing keeps the area wet which is a bacterial/fungal breeding ground when wet. I put one drop in each eye twice a day. I does help with the tearing so far.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Heya,

I found this post and had to chuckle to myself... YES it is a Miracle Tear Stain Remover. If you doubt it still, check out my Bella's before and after photos in my Gallery Album.

Wonder how many have used Angel Eyes or Angel Glow since last July and found them to be a wonderful miracle.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to tell you, Cosy was staining a little bit while teething a few weeks ago. I saw on this board the topic of Polident. I tried it and voila. They were gone! She's stopped teething so the stain hasn't returned...and I haven't had to use the Polident again. I found this very interesting since I've tried about everything when I showed maltese, and the M.O.M. recipe was about the safest but messy thing to use to take the stain out of the coat. Polident is quicker, less mess, and no waiting. Hoorah for whoever gave that tip!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been giving Dolce Angel's Glow for about two months now. She had a bout of really bad staining, which started after she stopped teething. The Angel's Glow started working in less than a week, and now the hair around her eyes is snow white. You're supposed to give it to them every day for three months, then cut down to a few times a week.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

It's an antibiotic. Sure it may clear up the tear stains, but it will also kill the good bacteria in the gut and can cause diarrhea and create digestive problems and no telling what else in a healthy dog.

The advise I get from a vet is that it's up to me, but not recommended.

This may be a little embarrassing to hear, but how many of you got yeast infections (or other illnesses) while taking antibiotics? There are side effect from taking them. IMHO, I think they should only be taken for specific illnesses and not to clear up something that is cosmetic.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> It's an antibiotic. Sure it may clear up the tear stains, but it will also kill the good bacteria in the gut and can cause diarrhea and create digestive problems and no telling what else in a healthy dog.
> 
> The advise I get from a vet is that it's up to me, but not recommended.
> 
> This may be a little embarrassing to hear, but how many of you got yeast infections (or other illnesses) while taking antibiotics? There are side effect from taking them. IMHO, I think they should only be taken for specific illnesses and not to clear up something that is cosmetic.[/B]


Actually when I asked my vet about this product she hadn't heard of it, but when I showed her the ingredients, she advised me against it also for the very same reason. I would love for Scooby to have lovely white hair around the eyes but it's isn't worth compromising his health to me.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I have to tell you, Cosy was staining a little bit while teething a few weeks ago. I saw on this board the topic of Polident. I tried it and voila. They were gone! She's stopped teething so the stain hasn't returned...and I haven't had to use the Polident again. I found this very interesting since I've tried about everything when I showed maltese, and the M.O.M. recipe was about the safest but messy thing to use to take the stain out of the coat. Polident is quicker, less mess, and no waiting. Hoorah for whoever gave that tip![/B]


I tried that on Bella but didn't have much luck. How much water and how many denture tablets did you use? Was the water hot or cold? Thanks!
Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> It's an antibiotic. Sure it may clear up the tear stains, but it will also kill the good bacteria in the gut and can cause diarrhea and create digestive problems and no telling what else in a healthy dog.[/B]


Actually, I think tyolsin is used to treat diarrhea and digestive problems. That was what the vet prescribed.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its used for diarrhea for bacteria overgrowth....but if there is normal amount of bacteria in gut..and all is killed off then it can cause diarrhea...double edge sword...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=167520
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the thread that introduced the idea of using Polident, etc. There are detailed instructions and complete info in this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4062


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=167736
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

